# Is food preservation a hobby?



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm a little peeved, and maybe I shouldn't be. Here's the story. I have an employee with several auto-immune diseases. She changed her diet about a year ago, going gluten free and grain free. Her health has improved. This weekend, she was complaining about how tired she was of her limited diet and that she couldn't even have jams and jellies because they had gluten in them.

I told her if her jams and jellies had gluten in them, she needed to make her own because all that should be in them was juice (or fruit), sugar, and pectin (for jelly). She told me that if she had time to start another hobby, she'd maybe start food preservation.

It got my goat, to be honest. Food preservation is a hobby? I don't see it as such. I see it as a life-skill! So talk me down folks. Am I over-reacting? (i haven't said a word to her about how I feel, and I won't.) I might someday mention that if I were on a special diet I'd take more responsibility for my food supply. Probably not, but I really want to!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Jams and jellies do not have gluten. 

2. She said SHE would take it up as a hobby. 

3. She didn’t say it was a hobby for you. 

4. Your experience is not diminished by her opinion and/or lack of experience. 

HUGGS!!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

It all depends on your viewpoint of the world. To each their own, as the saying goes!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

shelljo said:


> ... if I were on a special diet I'd take more responsibility for my food supply. !


That's what an intelligent, logically thinking person would say.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Only 50% of the population is above average intelligence.

Your odds of getting her attention aren’t good.

Be happy with what you do.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Only 50% of the population is above average intelligence.
> 
> .


Except in Lake Woebegone, where all kids are above average.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

We have food alleges so we make all our own food. Learned long ago not to depend on the store. Too often I would find something that was ok for us then the manufacturer would get bought out by a bigger company or they would change ingredients because they found some ingredient cheaper. 

I am always amazed how trusting people are who have deathly food allergies but go out to eat or by boxed foods. Probably my type A personality showing through.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Ziptie said:


> I am always amazed how trusting people are who have deathly food allergies but go out to eat or by boxed foods. Probably my type A personality showing through.


Considering it takes three weeks without any food to starve to death, what situation could possibly arrive that would force anybody to stop to eat at a MacDonalds? I don't have any allergies or intolerances, and I still won't eat any thing that comes in a can or box.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Doc, McD's is one of the three food groups! Arby's is first though.

Just don't eat the fresh lettuce that comes from the Yuma Arizona area. I read it'c contaminated with E-Coli. from the canals.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

If people read labels they can purchase almost anything gluten free...some things say it on the package (for marketing purposes) but other things are naturally gluten free, and if you are gluten intolerant, you know what things to look out for in the ingredient list.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Unless she's doing food storage as a business, it's a hobby. Not my rules, complain to the IRS.

Jeff


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

doc- said:


> Considering it takes three weeks without any food to starve to death, what situation could possibly arrive that would force anybody to stop to eat at a MacDonalds?


Interstate drive with a carload of hungry kids. 

Jeff


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

weaselfire said:


> Interstate drive with a carload of hungry kids.
> 
> Jeff


Which is more abusive to the kids?--to let them go hungry a few hours (and build some character) or stop and feed 'em fast food?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

To those who grow their own food and purposely avoid frozen, boxed, preserved items from grocery and convenience stores, 
it is a lifestyle.
To those who try to balance the leisuress of living in suburbia with the nutritional needs of their family, it is closer to a hobby.
To those who buy a case of pint mason jars and use three of them to can what they picked off their neighbors peach tree, while drinking a Coke, it is a fad.


----------

